# Grounding type recepts



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Check out this guy's site - http://www.electriciantalk.com/showpost.php?p=15128&postcount=1

There is a ton of stuff on here. :thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! There is alot of cool stuff on that website. But alas, mostly dealing with lamp sockets. Anymore on recepts anywhere? Don't know why, but this historical stuff is just fascinating. I would like to nail down just when the first grounding type receptacles hit the market.

I was watching the Brady Bunch the other day and noticed that the outlets on the counter in the kitchen were grounding, this got me wondering.

InPhase277


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> I was watching the Brady Bunch the other day and noticed that the outlets on the counter in the kitchen were grounding, this got me wondering.
> 
> InPhase277


This just strikes me as funny... :laughing:

It's bad enough when we check out the electric installs in real life, but checking stuff out on TV... 

Of course, now I will do it too... :whistling2:


----------



## IanR (Nov 7, 2007)

"It's bad enough when we check out the electric installs in real life, but checking stuff out on TV... "

That isn't normal? :001_huh: 

Slightly OT
I recieved a post card ad for Geico ins.,the other day, showing the gecko standing in a kitchen. First thing I noticed was the BS1363 outlets on the wall. Thought to myself: "Hey, that kitchen must be in Britain"

Hmm, I must be sick :laughing:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

IanR said:


> "It's bad enough when we check out the electric installs in real life, but checking stuff out on TV... "
> 
> That isn't normal? :001_huh:
> 
> ...


You're not sick, I got the same ad and noticed the same thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

You all are down with the sickness. You don't know (or probably do) how many times my wife will catch me looking up at the ceiling everywhere we go checking out the electrical work. 

It drives me nuts when things aren't centered up or aren't level. If I can easily reach it I'll even try to level it up. There's not a crooked picture in my house.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

A few homes I have wired have ended up as features in various magazines. What I find interesting is my work is either covered up, or completely missing.

As I look at the photos, I say to myself, "I just _know_ there's a switch there, and _where_ did that light fixture go????"

I came to the conclusion that they are digitally edited out, being 'distractive' and all....


----------



## Papa Smurf (Oct 5, 2007)

*wireman2*



InPhase277 said:


> Thanks for the reply! There is alot of cool stuff on that website. But alas, mostly dealing with lamp sockets. Anymore on recepts anywhere? Don't know why, but this historical stuff is just fascinating. I would like to nail down just when the first grounding type receptacles hit the market.
> 
> I was watching the Brady Bunch the other day and noticed that the outlets on the counter in the kitchen were grounding, this got me wondering.
> 
> InPhase277


 

Brady Bunch show was post grounding era you shold be looking at Leave It To Beaver


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Ralph Cramden didn't have any appliances that needed grounding receptacles.


----------

